# www.argos.ie



## lemeister (30 Aug 2005)

At long last it seems as if Argos are developing an Irish site -


----------



## podgerodge (30 Aug 2005)

don't get your hopes too high, that "until we ..." message has been there quite a long time!


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Dec 2005)

Seems to be up and running now.  Might be handy for reserving for Christmas.

Unfortunately seems to still have the problem with ordering  items that Carpenter referred to here.


----------



## D8Lady (4 Dec 2005)

I wonder if they actually will start to deliver goods now, as advertised in in their brochure. 

Anytime I have asked, I've been told that it was only on large goods that had to be imported from the UK.


----------



## extopia (5 Dec 2005)

Argos is not price comptitive anyway (in my opinion). I'm amazed that it's considered a quality "brand" in some sectors of our deeply divided society. To me it's just expensive cr*p (for what it's worth).


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Dec 2005)

...and a bizarre business model reminiscent of '70s and '80s USSR where customers must queue to order and pay for whatever goods they have and again must queue to collect them.


----------



## extopia (5 Dec 2005)

Too right!


----------



## lynchtp (5 Dec 2005)

nice site, but its out of date already.

No mention of Xbox 360, for example.


----------



## Eurofan (5 Dec 2005)

lynchtp said:
			
		

> nice site, but its out of date already.
> 
> No mention of Xbox 360, for example.


"Electical and electronic items are not available on this website at present" appears on the title screen (albeit right at the bottom in small print  )

It is in the Christmas catalogue though, not that it matters it's very hard to come by anywhere


----------

